# Hoyt RKT RK1E modules



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Hi,

Looking for Hoyt RKT RK1E modules, i.e. E modules for RKT #1 cam. Thanks for looking.


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

You find me a 1D and you can have my 1e


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

Saugeen Shafts usually carries Rocket Modules. 705-749-1533 They are in Peterborough.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

The Bow Shop in Waterloo have 1D.



shooter jon said:


> You find me a 1D and you can have my 1e


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

Got module through Moosemeat Archery Supply. Great service!


----------



## shooter jon (Jan 20, 2012)

Where is that?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Blackstock Ontario.


----------

